# Let the mods begin



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

OK Gang. i have finally decided, after many days debating on getting a Brazen Orange or possible a Z06. I have finally decided to stick with what I have and mod her up. 

My goal is to be a consistent 12 second N/A car that looks and sounds fairly stock. so here is what I have got so far. 

1. Michelins F1's
2. 3.91 gear
3. New cam (I need opinions of people who have changed and their success/failure please)
4. long tube headers w/ cat delete and maybe a corsa exhaust.
5. Complete Tune 
7.Some serious upgrades to the suspension. Very similar to the set up Groucho did. 

Questions
1. Is there any benefit to changing the driveshaft on our cars?
2. What is a good clutch set up for our cars? 

I plan on this car to last for some time and I am willing to spend the money to do it. I have full access to lift and dyno and several very mechanically talented guys. But they are F/I heads and want me to put a blower on and solve all problems. I had a WS6 that was blown and it completely changed the way the car drove. I am doing the GTO different. 

Anyways, thoughts/suggestions/smart ass comments are encouraged and welcomed.


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

i plan on putting a textralia clutch with billet aluminum flywheel on. from what advice i've gotten it seems to be the best street/strip package out there


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

If you go with the Z06, you'll have an 11 second car EASILY. In fact, with a good launch, you could probably hit the 10s with relatively few mods.
As much as I love my GTO, I'd love a Z06 even MORE.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> OK Gang. i have finally decided, after many days debating on getting a Brazen Orange or possible a Z06. I have finally decided to stick with what I have and mod her up.
> 
> My goal is to be a consistent 12 second N/A car that looks and sounds fairly stock. so here is what I have got so far.
> 
> ...


Clutches are pretty much rated at 450.... replace it. How radical do you want the cam? I can hook you up on the exhaust, LG Motorsports sells a badass Textralia clutch, I can hook you up on all of the BMR/Pedders you want, EDC can hook you up with a cam, Discount Tire for the Michelins (unless you're on the "On a roll" program from GM), and www.difftechnics.com.au can hook you up with gears. Did I leave anything out? :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

All sounds good so far bro. Check with Costco (if you're a memeber) for the Michelins, that's where I got mine from. They were the cheapest on PS2s. Have Steve, GTODEALER, set you up with headers, and a Corsa catback, the Lingenfelter GT1 cam and heads, if you want to go different opt for Harrop's Hurricane manifold ($4000 shipped) from OZ, and get with John Wills of Suspension Technology Australia for his amazing Coil over suspension ($2500)!! Have Damian at Harrop.com.au throw in some of their big brakes as well. Jeremey Formato is a great local tuner here in FL too. Semper Fi, Will


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I love my Goat. Don't get me wrong, but it does not hold a candle to a Z06. If that were my option, I'd be in the Z so fast it'd hurt:










It does come in barzen orange you know :cheers 

Either way, you'll be happy. Enjoy.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

dealernut said:


> OK Gang. i have finally decided, after many days debating on getting a Brazen Orange or possible a Z06. I have finally decided to stick with what I have and mod her up.
> 
> My goal is to be a consistent 12 second N/A car that looks and sounds fairly stock. so here is what I have got so far.
> 
> ...


The factory driveshaft in the GTO is probably the weakest part of the entire driveline. It's a two piece design that is only 2 inches in diameter and uses rubber mounts instead of u-joints. Not only do the rubber mounts contribute to wheelhop, they are notorious for failing on even slightly modified 6 speed cars. I just ordered a 3'' Chromoly Driveshaft With Billet Yokes from BMR Fabrication. I'll post some pics of the installation when complete.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> The factory driveshaft in the GTO is probably the weakest part of the entire driveline. It's a two piece design that is only 2 inches in diameter and uses rubber mounts instead of u-joints. Not only do the rubber mounts contribute to wheelhop, they are notorious for failing on even slightly modified 6 speed cars. I just ordered a 3'' Chromoly Driveshaft With Billet Yokes from BMR Fabrication. I'll post some pics of the installation when complete.


Here's a comparison shot of the two:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

According to the fella's at Harrop down under the stock driveshaft is fine unless you're going to drag the car with slicks. They have a blown LS1 with NOS putting down 620+ rwhp running the stock piece.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

As far as the Z06 - I love the car and have sat in it. But I have some negative feedback from owners as far as creature comforts are concerned. I love my color GTO. 

I will be talking to Steve later today to get some figures. Thus far you guys gave me confirmation on exactly what I am wanting to do. I appreciate it.

QwkRed05GTO - Thanks for the info. I will be ordering the exact same.

ftlfirefighter - I have an awesome hookup with tires. But Cosco is an excellent source. I know Jeremy. Met him at the Turkey last year. Harrop's Hurricane huh?

GTODEALER - I will call you later today. Which model are we on http://www.difftechnics.com.au/? Dana? or what? 

As far as the cam? Again I don't want anything radical. I want a low 12's car that is a sleeper for the most part. So no extremely loud exahust and no big ass tires. Preferably I would like to get a cam that is better quality than stock and gives me a slightly better pull. Nothing extreme at all. 

Steve think baby fatbitch. I just want it to whoop your neons ass basically!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> According to the fella's at Harrop down under the stock driveshaft is fine unless you're going to drag the car with slicks. They have a blown LS1 with NOS putting down 620+ rwhp running the stock piece.



Very little track time for me. Mainly street driving and the _ability_ to preform when needed. I am also a corners guy that wants to be able to edge a corner with little concern.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> According to the fella's at Harrop down under the stock driveshaft is fine unless you're going to drag the car with slicks. They have a blown LS1 with NOS putting down 620+ rwhp running the stock piece.


I'll let you know if it was worth the grand once it is installed.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

yeah man. I will be getting it either way.

OK. So if I do all these things everyone has reccomended and assuming I do not get an overly aggressive cam. Where do you put my #'s on the track. 

I figured roughly this will cost me 10k. Which would be about the same if I bought this Brazen Orange after I traded.


----------

